# Exchange setup in SBS 2003



## MadMack (Oct 21, 2007)

I have been experiencing problems in setting up Exchange in SBS 2003 to send and receive e-mails. Emails are being received, but not sent using Outlook. They sit in exchange and just queue up. Having no experience in Exchange, I used the wizard. The network is setup with all the PC's and server connected to a modem/router.

The file sharing, printer sharing and internal e-mailing works 100%

I have opened the required ports including port25 for SMTP. My questions are:

1. Must one have a registered domain for ISP pop3 and smtp e-mails to work with Exchange? I have left the domain name in the wizard blank as I do not have a domain name.
2. Must there be a security certificate as requested in the wizard, as I also do not have one?
3. What are the implications of setting DNS instead of a smtp address in the wizard?

Any help for this SBS 2003 noob will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

greetings
i always thought the answers to 1 and 2 were yes.
number 3 is a good one :4-dontkno


----------



## siedentop (Jan 20, 2008)

OK. This can get complicated. If you want to host your own mail (ie: [email protected]) you have to have the domain (the part after the @ sign) registered and pointed to you. SBS2003-exchange can do POP3 email grabs where you give the exchange server the username and passwords to your email accounts at some other mail host and it every so often goes and checks to see if you have any mail on the other servers and downloads it. This does not require you have your own internet domain name. So I'm confused when you say you are recieving emails. Via your echange server or in Outlook POP3 from someone else's mail server?

I'm assuming you want to run as your own standalone email host. So yes, you have to register your own Internet domain name. Remember, this is not the same as your Windows Domain name. So if your desired Internet domain is mycompany.com, DO NOT use mycompany.com for your Windows domain name. Use mycompany.org or mycomapny.local or some other completely different name. You'll also have to set up a public facing Internet DNS host (can be the same machine) or get someone else to host your DNS for public name resolution. It's like telephone directory service where other machines on the Internet can look up your mail server's IP address.

#2, You don't need to have a certificate.

#3, I always use DNS lookup to deliver mail, but then I always host my own DNS, too.


----------



## MadMack (Oct 21, 2007)

I have already set up the respective POP3 accounts in SBS2003-exchange as you have described, and am successfully receiving e-mails and the users (clients) are able to fetch their emails using Outlook on their local PC's connected to the server. 

What I'm trying to do is to let SBS2003-exchange send the emails successfully. I do not have a registered domain and am using the *.local domain name. I set up the smtp part of exchange as per the wizard, but the emails just que up on exchange and don't get sent out. Users are able to send and receive emails locally using their ***@company.local addresses. My main objective in this, is to ultimately use the client's ISP email address to communicate locally and via the internet, or is this a totally different type of set-up ?


----------



## siedentop (Jan 20, 2008)

In order to send external emails through the Exchange server you are going to have to get your own Internet domain name. A number of big ISPs do SPAM checking on incoming mail and if you don't have a proper reverse DNS entry for your mail server they will bounce the mail.


----------

